# Psychiatrist?



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I have decided I really need to take an initiative with my anxiety. I have been putting it off to the side too long and ignoring it. I was thinking about trying a psychiatrist.. But have no idea what to expect or how to go about doing it. Ive been reading threads and have a rough idea but am still unclear on some things. Do you need a referral from your GP? My insurance is pretty bad and hardly covers anything, are there cheaper ways to go about seeing one?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I got reffered from a counsellor I start seeing through my university. But it was only for a half hour "consultation" (hasnt happened yet).


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

I couldn't help you on the insurance part, i had trouble with mine too unutil they faxed a copy of my new insurance card over. But the way that most sessions will start off with your psychiatrist asking you a few questions, mostly about how you've grown up, relationships with family/friends, questions about school/work/career. 

Then they want to know you a bit more on a personal level and dont be afraid to be honest, but at the same time theres some things that your psychiatrist doesn't really need to know about(IMHO). Decide how much rope you're going to give them. it could make a diagnosis easier or it could be a negative factor that might not help much and could mess with the diagnosis.+

Those were the 2 options i came too when i visited my 1st psychiatrist. she basically read my brain like she had written it, and she could tell just by my repsonses and questions. 

that being said, i would expect most doctors to at least subscribe an SSRI/nSSRI and/other combinations Ex: +ssri for anxiety/+amphetamine for ADD/benzo for sleep/panic attacks/anxiety


----------

